# 4ft+Bullred



## Killerbee (May 10, 2018)

My PB Bullred. Penn4500 slammer with a 9ft star rod. Super impressed with the backbone on this light surf combo. 17lb mono.

Watch "1Red,2Red,3Reds...Running with the BullReds!" on YouTube


----------

